# Limewire doesn't connect



## Stealth3si (Nov 3, 2004)

All it says is "Starting to connect" but my other internet applications work fine.


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Abstract from the Rules. 


> *P2P*
> 
> We believe that the main purpose of P2P programs is to illegally download and use copyrighted material of whatever description. We further understand that there may be legal uses for P2P, but as we are not able to assess a user's intent when he/ she asks for help, we do not support P2P software and we will not assist any user in this regard. This includes but is not limited to Bearshare, Kazaa and many others.


Sorry, TSF can't help you with this.


----------

